# Deus Recipe



## Kieren (17/8/06)

Hi,

Has anyone ever tried a clone of the Deus Brut des Flandres beer/champagne?

I have found this page which goes into some detail of the champagne process and gives a couple of recipes but I was after something more closer to the Deus. Would still like to try their version though?

Yeast would be a interesting choice, whether to go for a belgian high gravity ale or a champagne yeast? Or both, say Wyeast 1214 for primary, champagne at bottling?

And whether to use candi sugar or go all malt.

A penny for your thoughts.

Cheers
Kieren


----------



## sinkas (17/8/06)

Last edition of Zymurgy convers the topic of champagne style beers, I think You can get it through grain and grape.


----------



## Doc (17/8/06)

The article in Zymurgy is of the same brew project from the Maltose Falcons in Kierens weblink.
The idea intrigued me, but the effort and length the process has put it on the back burner until I have more time and motivation for such a project.

Doc


----------



## drewbage (18/8/06)

Howdy from California,

Saw the questions about the Brut project and DeuS so I thought I'd stop by and drop what bits I could.

The original Brut du Faucon is fairly close to DeuS, except the color. Don't know how they do it, but that pale strawish color eluded us on the first go. 

If you wanted something paler you should drop the aromatic and C8. The sugar serves a dual purpose of boosting the abv without extra color while allowing the beer to dry out. To me DeuS has a candied ginger sweetness on top of a fairly dry bodied beer. All malt, 10% would be too sweet to my mind and taste. Hence the sugar, but I would use different sugars than rock candi sugar. 

For yeast, I really liked the complexity from the multiple strains in the original Brut. 3787 did a fine job in the Noir. 

The next version of the Brut is going to be a Brut du Saison - kind of a cross between Houbolon Chouffe and Brasserie Dupont Avec Les Bon Vieux with a brut twist.

I will say this, it's a touch more work (really just another bottling cycle), but it's damn fun to sit there and try and see if you can't shoot a yeast plug into the neighbor's pool. All told, for a 20 gallon batch of Brut it takes the usual 6 hours to brew, 2.5 hours to bottle, the odd 5 minutes every few days for a month to riddle the bottles and then another 2.5 hours to do the disgorgement. In the end, you're probably looking at an additional 3 hours and isn't that a small price to pay to have the excuse to use dry ice and freeze things? 

-- Drew Beechum


----------



## Duff (18/8/06)

Drew Beechum said:


> Howdy from California,
> 
> Saw the questions about the Brut project and DeuS so I thought I'd stop by and drop what bits I could.
> 
> ...




Hi Drew,

Welcome to AHB, hope to see more of your contributions over time. I enjoy reading the Maltose Falcons receipes, your Maibock receipe was great, you'll see it replicated in our receipe section at the top of the home page.

Cheers.


----------

